# Scar of TB found on my x-ray



## hiilikecupcakes (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi, I really need people's advice on this. So I had my medical check-up 3 days ago and the hospital said I have a scar on my lungs caused by TB; well to be exact, they said it was caused by an old TB infection/disease. My parents and I were so shocked because in our family no one had TB, there were no symptoms whatsoever and I don't know anyone who have TB. My sisters did a check-up for Australian visas and there were no scars on their lungs a few years ago. So after I heard about the "scar", my mom and I decided to go to a hospital and I got the Mantoux skin test yesterday. 
The thing I want to ask is, since the x-ray shows a non-active TB how will the embassy react to it? I'm also very worried because my orientation is on January 28th and I really need the visa. :') Oh, another thing I want to ask is about the different causes of lung scars if anyone knows 
Thannkssss!!


----------



## Kirito (Jan 7, 2015)

There are old threads on this topic and mostly, applicants with TB are put on hold. They may require further medical report or treatment and until everything is done, visa would probably not be granted. 
TB infects not only the lungs but every organ of the body. But it would show up most significantly on chest X-rays.


----------



## DoctorSA (Jan 8, 2015)

hiilikecupcakes said:


> Hi, I really need people's advice on this. So I had my medical check-up 3 days ago and the hospital said I have a scar on my lungs caused by TB; well to be exact, they said it was caused by an old TB infection/disease. My parents and I were so shocked because in our family no one had TB, there were no symptoms whatsoever and I don't know anyone who have TB. My sisters did a check-up for Australian visas and there were no scars on their lungs a few years ago. So after I heard about the "scar", my mom and I decided to go to a hospital and I got the Mantoux skin test yesterday.
> The thing I want to ask is, since the x-ray shows a non-active TB how will the embassy react to it? I'm also very worried because my orientation is on January 28th and I really need the visa. :') Oh, another thing I want to ask is about the different causes of lung scars if anyone knows
> Thannkssss!!


If you have evidence of old TB you may be asked to provide sputum for testing. This can take 2-3 months for final culture results. If these are negative then you should be granted a visa without a problem.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

hiilikecupcakes said:


> Hi, I really need people's advice on this. So I had my medical check-up 3 days ago and the hospital said I have a scar on my lungs caused by TB; well to be exact, they said it was caused by an old TB infection/disease. My parents and I were so shocked because in our family no one had TB, there were no symptoms whatsoever and I don't know anyone who have TB. My sisters did a check-up for Australian visas and there were no scars on their lungs a few years ago. So after I heard about the "scar", my mom and I decided to go to a hospital and I got the Mantoux skin test yesterday.
> The thing I want to ask is, since the x-ray shows a non-active TB how will the embassy react to it? I'm also very worried because my orientation is on January 28th and I really need the visa. :') Oh, another thing I want to ask is about the different causes of lung scars if anyone knows
> Thannkssss!!


Hi
Depends on the result of the sputum test, and to a degree which country you are applying from.
My wife has scarring but proved negative on the sputum test, however they still insisted on her undertaking a 6 month course of treatment, after completing the course she was granted her visa.
She applied from the Philippines.


----------



## hiilikecupcakes (Jan 18, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi
> Depends on the result of the sputum test, and to a degree which country you are applying from.
> My wife has scarring but proved negative on the sputum test, however they still insisted on her undertaking a 6 month course of treatment, after completing the course she was granted her visa.
> She applied from the Philippines.


Hi! I'm applying from Indonesia and I've never had any history with TB or any other diseases. I've never been admitted to the hospital and when I'm sick it's only within the normal boundaries like flu or sore throat. Also the hospital said it's an old scar, so will I still get the visa and do the health undertaking thing I read online? Thank you! and sorry for the long explanation, because I'm still in shock and I need to go to Australia by the end of this month


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

hiilikecupcakes said:


> Hi! I'm applying from Indonesia and I've never had any history with TB or any other diseases. I've never been admitted to the hospital and when I'm sick it's only within the normal boundaries like flu or sore throat. Also the hospital said it's an old scar, so will I still get the visa and do the health undertaking thing I read online? Thank you! and sorry for the long explanation, because I'm still in shock and I need to go to Australia by the end of this month


My wife had no history either. IF the test shows a live culture or they insist on treatment it will take 6 months . Either way I believe sputum test takes around 14 days


----------



## hiilikecupcakes (Jan 18, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> My wife had no history either. IF the test shows a live culture or they insist on treatment it will take 6 months . Either way I believe sputum test takes around 14 days


The embassy sent me the 815 health undertaking form and I signed it and they grant the visa on the same day. It took two weeks for the visa to be granted so I don't think the "scar" have any effect on my visa process. 
I did the x-ray and mantoux skin test in my hometown and the doctor said it's okay. I'll just need to get an appointment once I arrive in Australia and see whether they want me to do any treatments or not. Also thank you for the information!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

hiilikecupcakes said:


> The embassy sent me the 815 health undertaking form and I signed it and they grant the visa on the same day. It took two weeks for the visa to be granted so I don't think the "scar" have any effect on my visa process.
> I did the x-ray and mantoux skin test in my hometown and the doctor said it's okay. I'll just need to get an appointment once I arrive in Australia and see whether they want me to do any treatments or not. Also thank you for the information!


Great News, congratulations! 
My wife also had to see a doctor when she arrived,he didn't know what the fuss was about!!!


----------



## hiilikecupcakes (Jan 18, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Great News, congratulations!
> My wife also had to see a doctor when she arrived,he didn't know what the fuss was about!!!


Thank you! Yeah, the doctor was like sometimes the radiologist could have mistaken blood vessels or some other things that are not scars into scars lol.


----------

